# شريط رحلة غربه



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2007)

شريط رحلة غربه 
الشريط الاول لفريق قيثارة داود القبطيه 
1- رحلة فى وسط التيه
2- فى ظلام اليأس 
3- هى كانت ذكرى جميله
4- ماذا يصنع لكرمى
5- غريب انا 
6- دعوت بأسمك
7- كلام الروح http://www.4shared.com/dir/3512061/cb0cd786/__sharing.html​


----------



## sameh.kamal (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

*متشكر جدا انا فعلا بحب الشريط دة موووت 
برافو عليك​*


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

الرب يباركك حبيبى فى انتظار جديدك​


----------



## dodoman (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

شكراااا استاذنا الغالي بس مش كان ممكن تخلي ترنيمة ترنيمة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

ادخل على اللينك وانت تعرف انهم ترنيمة ترنيمة مش ملف واحد


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

الرب يحفظك ويرعاك
مشكور ع الشريط


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

ميرسى يا جورج 
شريط جميل خالص..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## the servant (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

شكرااا استاذنا جورج علي الالبوم الحلو دة وبجد رائع في تقسيمة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

متشكر يا جماعه على الردود الحلوة دى مش غريبه عليكم بس انا معملتش غير الواجب ​


----------



## فادى2007 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

الف الف شكر على الشريط ده بس ياريت تراجع الروابط مرة تانية لان 3 ترانيم فى الشريط بعد ما حملتهم طلعوا كلهم المقدمة
ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع ده لان ترنيمة رحلة غربة انا كان نفسى فيها من زمان


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

الشريط مظبوط لو بصيت على المساحات هتلاقيهم كلهم مختلفة 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## فادى2007 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

متشكر كتير على تعبك وفعلا انا حملت الترانيم كلها تمام 
انا اسف جدا


----------



## sunny man (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الترانيم الرائعة


----------



## نرمين نعيم (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

متشكرة جدا جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

شكرا ليك جدااا oesi_no الرب يبارك حياتك    



​


----------



## mariny g a (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط رحلة غربه*

*جميل اوى الشريط وانا بحب اسمع الترانيم الموجوده فيه كلها بس مش عارفه اعمل لهم داونلودعندى ع الكمبيوتر وياريت شريط حياه جديده*


----------



## michael_nbe (16 أبريل 2009)

*شريط رحلة غربة - قيثارة داوود*

بقدم لكم شريط من أجمل وأحب شرايط الترانيم لقبلى
بجد كلمات وألحان وكورال متكامل
أتمنى إصدارات أخرى لمثل تلك النوعية من الترانيم
لإننا مفتقدينها

وأتمنى أرائكم على الشريط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/14598867/e6d78cac/_sharing.html


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط رحلة غربة - قيثارة داوود*

مشكور


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط رحلة غربة - قيثارة داوود*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## michael_nbe (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط رحلة غربة - قيثارة داوود*

على ايه بس
ربنا يبارك خدمتنا
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وأتمنى المزيد من الردود


----------



## Kerya_Layson (17 أبريل 2009)

_جارى التحميل شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لتعبكم_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس يا oesi_no​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الشريط يا جو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (20 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر  ليك ربنا يبارك اعمالك


----------



## lovely dove (20 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ليك كتير علي الشريط 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## مايكل رشاد (11 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح


----------



## هانى لوقا (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا" على الشريط*


----------



## هانى لوقا (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا مش عارف احمل شريط رحلة غربة*


----------



## michael_nbe (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تحمله من على اللينك ده يا هانى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14598867/.../_sharing.htm


----------



## michael_nbe (6 نوفمبر 2009)

انا أسف لإن اللينك اللى فوق مش شغال فعلاً
بس جرب التانى ده وإن شاء ربنا يكون شغال
http://www.4shared.com/dir/14598867/e6d78cac/_sharing.html


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا علي التعب والمحبه​


----------



## هانى لوقا (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الشريط جميل بي مش عارف احملة   الرجاء المسعادة وشكرا"


----------



## michael_nbe (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هانى , حبيبى الموضوع مش كبير قوى كده علشان ماتعرفش تحمل الترانيم
اللينك اللى أنا نزلته شغال , بس كليك على اللينك والصفحة اللى هاتفتح كليك على اللينك بتاع التنزيل لكل ترنيمة وهايفتح صفحة تانية تنزل منها الفايل بتاع الترنيمة
وأتمنى لو فيه مشكله تانية راسلنا


----------



## kiromilad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركم


----------



## elamer1000 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركم*

*+++*​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (19 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على الشريط الرائع تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جداا الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## مختارة (22 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر على الترانيم الجميله  ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا جوجو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## moheb gebraiel (20 أبريل 2012)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد القيامه المجيد*

ياريت يا جماعه حد يبعت لى شريط رحلة غربه لقيثارة داود القبطيه على الميل الخاص بى عشان أنا بحب الشريط ده جدا جدا ومش لا قيه.
ومش عارف انزله من المنتدى.

اخوكم: محب لوقا


----------

